# Protein debate



## Blackbird (Mar 1, 2005)

Dragon posted an article about the myths concernig building muscle.  It stated that anymore than 1-1.5grams of protein per pound per day is not necessary for muscle growth.  I know the general concensus on the board concerning protein is that more and more and more is better.  But I also remember day 1 in nutrition class where you learned that your body can only process so much bla bla bla.  
So what does everyone think? How much is good enough?


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 1, 2005)

Any more than 2 grams protein per pound of bodyweight is not only wasteful - its also making you fat.  Imagine your body is a bucket and protein is water - you can only put so much water in the bucket before it starts spilling over and making a mess.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 1, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> Dragon posted an article about the myths concernig building muscle.  It stated that anymore than 1-1.5grams of protein per pound per day is not necessary for muscle growth.  I know the general concensus on the board concerning protein is that more and more and more is better.  But I also remember day 1 in nutrition class where you learned that your body can only process so much bla bla bla.
> So what does everyone think? How much is good enough?


the problem with what you learn in school is that they go by the usda daily requirements which pretty much everyone acknowledges are way to low on most things.  
personally i would rather take in to much protein than not enough. if i just shit out the extra so be it but rather that than no muscle growth.  when you are on gear, your body can process protein more efficiently than when off also so that will make a difference on how much you can consume each day.  timing is also important as far as how far apart your meals are for maximum absorbtion.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 29, 2005)

Another question is does it matter what type of protein?  I know studies point to the superiority of whey but does it make sense to switch up protein sources to confuse the body much like exercise and AAS?  For instance, is it beneficial to include egg, casein, etc.?  My basic rule of thumb is to have whey isolate during the day and after work-outs and the slower-releasing proteins at night before bed...


----------



## Freejay (Mar 29, 2005)

I have also heard that the excess protien, after being broken down into amino acids, can be hard on the kidneys long term.  Anyone have anything to add?


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

Anything in excess can be hard on the circulatory system. Protien and carbs will act just like fat. They will be stored and they will stay in the bloodstream, causing build-ups on artery walls and in the heart. If left unchecked, any of these items could cause a heart attack or stroke, albeight fat is the number one factor.

Eating everything in moderation, leaning to the extreme high-side of moderation, should be ample for most of us on the board. Plenty of exercise solves this problem as well as many other problems.

I wouldn't jam yourselves with protien if you don't have too. It is just a waste of money. You should experiment with your intake until you find a combination you are comfortable with.


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Another question is does it matter what type of protein?  I know studies point to the superiority of whey but does it make sense to switch up protein sources to confuse the body much like exercise and AAS?  For instance, is it beneficial to include egg, casein, etc.?  My basic rule of thumb is to have whey isolate during the day and after work-outs and the slower-releasing proteins at night before bed...



I have the same thoughts about different protiens. I think you should switch them up. Faster absorbing and metabolizing protiens before and after workouts, slower absorbing during sedentary periods. My thought behind this is if it is absorbed fast, and your body doesn't need the protien as fast as it is taking it in, then it will be stored for later, in the form of fat. There is only a certain period of time in which the body will use it before converting it.


----------

